#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Σύνδεση ξύλινης στέγης με τοιχοποιία ή δοκό Ο.Σ.

## iaveris

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι. Έχω μια περίπτωση ξύλινης στέγης μιας κλίσης  (ζευκτά και πέτσωμα) η οποία στο χαμηλό της σημείο εδράζεται κατά ένα μέρος σε υπ/μα και σε δοκό Ω.Σ. και καταλήγει σε ένα υπ/μα και σε μπατική οπτοπλινθοδομή. Πώς θα διαμροφώνατε τις συνδέσεις των ζευκτών με τις δοκούς και τα υπ/τα; 
Η λύση κανονικής σκυροδέτησης με φελιζόλ στα σημεία που θα τοποθετηθούν ελεύθερα τα ζευκτά από τη μια και ο εγκιβωτισμός σε σενάζ επί της τοιχοποιίας του άλλου άκρου πώς θα σας φαινόταν?
Με συναδελφικούς χαιρετισμούς

Παρακαλώ δες τους κανόνες συμμετοχής ειδικότερα 2,5 & 6 και διαμόρφωσε ανάλογα το ερώτημά σου. Ευχαριστώ! Efpalinos

----------


## vmaniad

Φαντάζομαι ότι έκανες κάποια επίλυση του ζευκτού, θεωρώντας συνοριακές συνθήκες στα άκρα. Αυτές πρέπει να πετύχεις και στην πράξη. συνήθως θεωρούνται αρθρωτά τα ξύλινα δοκάρια οπότε θέλουμε να πατάει καλά στο σεναζ ή στο δοκάρι από Ο/Σ και να μην έχει πολλά περιθώρια κίνησης δεξιά αρριστερά και μπρος πίσω. πρέπει να το αφησουμε ομως να στρίψει.

----------


## Xάρης

"*Ξύλινη Στέγη*", έκδοση του περιοδικού "ΚΤΙΡΙΟ".

Έχει όλα τα βασικά νομίζω με πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες για κάποιον που θέλει να πάρει μια πρώτη εικόνα για ξύλινες στέγες συνδέσεις κ.λπ.

*Simpson Strong-Tie* : Κορυφαία εταιρεία στον χώρο της για συνδέσεις ξύλινων και όχι μόνο στοιχείων με ξύλινα-μεταλλικά-σκυροδέματος στοιχεία.

----------

Efpalinos

----------

